# New Trinity Karate for Christ Photos!!



## Yondanchris (Dec 15, 2010)

Some photos of our first week in the new dojo: 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2101547&id=1418031214&l=b8747c7297

Enjoy!!


----------



## OzPaul (Apr 16, 2011)

Great photos!


----------

